# Inside rail on Lowe boat(s)



## whistler (Mar 16, 2012)

I've got a Lowe that has a grove along the inside the boat near the top of the gunwale. This grove runs continuously the entire length of the boat front to back. It seems I've seen it on other brands also but not positive. Been to several shows and looked at the Lowe boats but have never seen this grove in use. What's are it's purposes?


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 16, 2012)

I own a 2001 Lowe 1467t and I guess I don't see or understand what you are talking about? The top rail that goes around my boat is made of what looks like extruded aluminum. Is this the groove you are talking about? If so, it is just designed that way for strength and that is the purpose of the groove. When you bend metal into shapes like this it gives it greater strength without having to use solid stock. I hope this answers your question, and if not then post a pic so we can see exactly what you are talking about


----------



## whistler (Mar 16, 2012)

The area I'm talking about is actually on the inside of the boat but maybe an 2-3 inches down from the edge of the gunwale. It appears like the edge of a camper canopy/awning rail. On an RV/camper awning (not the roll out type) the awning has a hard plastic piping sewn onto the awning fabric. You put this piping into the grove and slide it across and thus you have installed your awning. Hope this helps you understand as I sure had a hard time figuring out how to describe that one......probably still messed it up?


----------



## richg99 (Mar 16, 2012)

My Lowe 160W, rigged by them as a bass boat style, doesn't have that groove. I don't think so, anyways. See my avatar....

So...it may be that Lowe has a support extrusion that fits into that groove. That support may be the way my aluminum deck on my bass boat style boat is affixed to the main boat itself. ???? Just guessing, of course, rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe the groove can have a bolt put in it to attach rod holders and other things. You should be able to modify the head of a carriage bolt to work.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok here is a pic of my boat. If you are talking about the rail behind the depth finder in the pic then that is just an extruded aluminum design for rigidity. I can pretty much guarantee it was not designed to put bolts into, although you may be able too. This is common when dealing with aluminum to see these extruded molds and most are patented designs. Each bend, crease, or fold makes the aluminum more rigid. In my opinion it is just coincidence that it looks like an awning cover slot.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 16, 2012)

If it's like my tracker, it is designed to put 1/4 inch carriage bolts into. Check towards the front or back for a spot made to insert the carriage bolt head and slide along. 

Tracker calls it the versa track system and they charge way too much for cupholders and other accesories of that nature.

I have cupholders/trays to hold phones lures etc. around on mine as well as some tubes to store rods in when not in use. 

I'm in the process of ordering a driftmaster rod holder and base to see if I can get them to mount because the tracker ones were just the normal plastic ones.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm well my Lowe doesn't have these slots for carriage bolts that you speak of. You can probably get bolts into it from under the bow plate but it doesn't look like they specifically designed my model of boat for doing that. I am sticking with the strength factor still.


----------



## whistler (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry for the tardy reply but some other business to take care of. Johnny25 it is at least similar to yours if not exactly like it? not for sure? You might have hit the nail on the head with the strength part but it seems like a expensive way to gain additional strength extruding that complicated part just for strength alone. That's kind of why I thought it had a dual purpose.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 17, 2012)

Speaking of "dual purpose"...it just might be that the extrusion is a "standard" one. Perhaps it is used by travel-trailer companies, and, at the same time, by boat companies. Flip it around and it is a boat- gunnel-railing..... the other way, a travel-trailer awning form.

Who knows, perhaps the very same extrusion shows up in a half dozen other applications, too. 

If I were a manufacturer of anything, and I could find a usable, lower cost, "stock" extrusion that I could buy in bulk, I sure as heck wouldn't go making up my own molds for relatively short runs. Especially when the piece in question could do the job. Guess we will never really know.

regards, Rich


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah good point rich, that very well may be the case. Now these thread has me thinking about emailing Lowe and finding out the truth


----------



## richg99 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea, if you do get an answer, please post here. 

I sincerely doubt that any manufacturer would *admit* to using something "stock" on their products though. Heck, that would lead to people building their own boats.... if enough of us got onto it. R


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 17, 2012)

If I find out I will surely post the info


----------



## novaman (Mar 17, 2012)

Tracker grizzlys like mine have it with the groove, and they sell accessories that fit there. I made my own rod holder bracket to mount a set of berkley rod holders. Theb easiest way to use them is to drill a holen slightly bigger than a s.s carriage bolt head , clean out the garbage and insert a bolt head and slide it down the r4ail to wherever You want it. I drilled both front and back ends of the rail, that way it's not neccessary to move an item to add another. They work great  I think some of the G3 boats have them as an option


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 17, 2012)

novaman said:


> Tracker grizzlys like mine have it with the groove, and they sell accessories that fit there. I made my own rod holder bracket to mount a set of berkley rod holders. Theb easiest way to use them is to drill a holen slightly bigger than a s.s carriage bolt head , clean out the garbage and insert a bolt head and slide it down the r4ail to wherever You want it. I drilled both front and back ends of the rail, that way it's not neccessary to move an item to add another. They work great  I think some of the G3 boats have them as an option



How old is your grizzly? Mines a 2010 and it has the places drilled for the carriage bolts already in each end. both sides

View attachment 1


----------



## overboard (Mar 17, 2012)

also have a 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY with the groove (versa trac). I have all kinds of stuff attached to it with 1/4" carriage bolts,
and made up brackets. mines a 2006, and had the holes in it to insert the bolts.
not sure, but I believe the lowe roughnecks also have this, either called VAR TRAC, or EXTRUDED RECEIVER GUNNEL.
too bad I can fabricate better than use the computer. I was trying to post a build yesterday. lots of pics. of how I used the TRAC to mount almost everything. it said file too big, and wouldn't load.I don't know how to break the file down so it will load.


----------



## novaman (Mar 17, 2012)

My TG is a 2004 1648 tiller model, and apparantly enough people bitched about no holes , they started to pre-drill them. I can switch from rod holders to gun racks in about 5 min, love'm. Another change was the rail slot goes around farther than mine, as mine end at the bow and mine has the big bent tube around the front with cutouts for wiring , etc.


----------



## whistler (Mar 18, 2012)

Would like to see some pics of the devices you guys mount on the grove! Keep trying to get your pics online too overboard! Thanks :wink:


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

That's a pretty cool little idea they put on there...


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 18, 2012)

I love my versa trac in my grizzly. I have only mounted the bass pro rod holders with carriage bolts. But have plans for cup holders. I like the fact that I can move rod holders to either side or to accomodate the number of people or Target species


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 18, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> I love my versa trac in my grizzly. I have only mounted the bass pro rod holders with carriage bolts. But have plans for cup holders. I like the fact that I can move rod holders to either side or to accomodate the number of people or Target species



How are those bps rod holders working out for you? I was finally able to see a pic of one in a catalog at bps and decided to go with something different. I'm waiting for a driftmaster rodholder I ordered with an L shaped base that I'm hoping will work with the carriage bolts.

The cupholder/storage tray you can see in my earlier post came from walmart 9-10 bucks and I just took out the suction cups where the bolts go. Really handy place to keep pliars and hang lures when switching.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 19, 2012)

overboard said:


> also have a 1654 FB TRACKER GRIZZLEY with the groove (versa trac). I have all kinds of stuff attached to it with 1/4" carriage bolts,
> and made up brackets. mines a 2006, and had the holes in it to insert the bolts.
> not sure, but I believe the lowe roughnecks also have this, either called VAR TRAC, or EXTRUDED RECEIVER GUNNEL.
> too bad I can fabricate better than use the computer. I was trying to post a build yesterday. lots of pics. of how I used the TRAC to mount almost everything. it said file too big, and wouldn't load.I don't know how to break the file down so it will load.



I'd like to see your pics to get some ideas. Have you tried posting individual pics? Or if they are too big by themselves use like office picture manager to make them smaller or compressed.

If you want pm me and I'll give you my email so you can send them to me and I'll make them smaller for you if you don't have a program.


----------



## overboard (Mar 19, 2012)

[quoteI'd like to see your pics to get some ideas. Have you tried posting individual pics? Or if they are too big by themselves use like office picture manager to make them smaller or compressed.

If you want pm me and I'll give you my email so you can send them to me and I'll make them smaller for you if you don't have a program.[/quote]

actually deleated most of the stuff for the things I mounted on the trac, trying to get the file smaller. I still have them in the camera, and can reload them, or just go out to the boat and retake them. I'm getting the files all screwed up now, trying to post this build. I tried to post individual pics. and couldn't do it. I can do it on tacoma world, but not here. I'm using the files off the computer, not photobucket. 
I'M AN IDIOT ON THIS CONTRAPTION!!! don't know if I can even get them to you, to do what you'r suggesting. probablly the best thing I can do is get a youngster here to do it for me.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mostly, I post my pix on Picasa / Google on line. When I tell PICASA to UPLOAD some picture(s)...it automatically gives me a choice of what size. I choose the smallest size, which is plenty big enough for most sites.

After the pix uploads, I then RIGHT CLICK on the pix in question; choose COPY PICTURE URL/LOCATION......((( on some picture sites...you may have to hit CONTROL and C simultaneously to copy the LINK of the on-site location))); 

I come back to this post....click IMG on the top line; hit CONTROL and V simultaneously to paste the LINK here...and viola! Picture shows up here.

Takes longer to type than to do....wheeew....Let me know if I can help.

regards, Rich

This is the site where Picasa puts my pictures....
https://picasaweb.google.com/home


----------



## overboard (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for trying to help: maby I could post 1 pic. at a time. after I click browse,open the folder, then click on the pic. and hit open, a code comes up in the browse. how do I get that one pic. to post, instead of the whole file?

I did a bunch of mods., in a different way than most, and am trying to contribute to the site. I fully utilized the TRAC SYSTEM by using brackets to attach almost everything to it. also; not one hole drilled in the boat, for anything. 
I'll get there on pics, I HOPE!


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 19, 2012)

when you click on the browse in the "upload attachment", go to the one pic that you want to post and click on it. Then click on "add the file". box will pop up saying upload in progress.

Put your cursor where you want the pic here in the box and then click the "place inline".


Then submit or preview first if you want to check it then submit.


----------



## overboard (Mar 19, 2012)

here goes nothing. see what happens! OK you got me there, somehow I got a pic., don't know how, but I got a pic. 
THANKS, parkerdog. 
will try to get this mod posted. like I said, I'm not too good at this.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm jealous... The motor hanging on the back of yours is something thats on my to get list. Sadly too many other things on the list first that would get more use.


----------



## overboard (Mar 19, 2012)

was just trying to post some of the VERSA TRAC pics. #-o . I'll figure it out, got one to post, so it can be done. will try again tomorrow.


----------



## whistler (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I checked and there are no holes drilled in the rail anywhere in mine, It's a 2000 year model.


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2012)

OK. tried something different. maby can get to post.
pic.of rod holders, seat mod, and cleat secured to VT. part of fishfinder mount on lower right.


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2012)

here's another use of the VT, bow lt. bracket, and anchor lock.


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2012)

and still another, using VT. rod holder, and nite light.


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2012)

one more to add, oar lock, cleat, and light. fishfinder bracket on far left.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 20, 2012)

After I ran my 6 guage for my trolling motor I wondered about some pvc for conduit. Looks like that worked out pretty good. 

Where did you get the anchor lock?

I still have to get some cleats for mine but no oarlocks because it's too wide.

Just what I need an excuse to spend more money on the boat! lol


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 20, 2012)

Believe it or not, toilet bowl flange bolts work in that slot. :lol: 

The oblong shape lets you insert them, then just turn them so they grab.

I used some to mount up brackets for my black light mounts on my Roughneck.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hmmm..."toilet bowl flange bolts"...

and they are available in brass, too. Lots less corroding that way.

R


----------



## overboard (Mar 20, 2012)

parkerdog said:


> After I ran my 6 guage for my trolling motor I wondered about some pvc for conduit. Looks like that worked out pretty good.
> 
> Where did you get the anchor lock?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I bought it at a flea market. always on the lookout for stuff like that.
funny you mentioned that. I just took it off and am mounting a deckhand 40 in its place. I will use it on the stern for a second anchor.
I just made a small deck to mount the deckhand on. I made it to fit into the VERSA TRAC. I really like that trac, just takes some imagination on how to utilize it.
the pvc did work fairly well, even cut notches in a few of the 90's, to get some plugs through the corners.


----------



## whistler (Mar 21, 2012)

overboard said:


> here's another use of the VT, bow lt. bracket, and anchor lock.



Is that anchor lock adapted for the Versa Trac or is it something made specific for it? I like that!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 21, 2012)

The bp rod holders have held up great, one set fit sung in the base and the other set doesn't. I like them and the price.


----------



## overboard (Mar 21, 2012)

whistler said:


> overboard said:
> 
> 
> > here's another use of the VT, bow lt. bracket, and anchor lock.
> ...


I fabricated the base for it.
2 pcs. of 2"x2"x1/4" x 3 1/2" wide aluminum angle, back to back. the front holes to mount the anchor lock are threaded, and the bolts are flush with the bottom (because it will be resting on the bow). the rear holes have short bolts through with nyloc nuts. then I marked the angle to drill 2 holes through it that line up w/ the TRAC. inserted the bolts into the trac., pushed bracket onto the bolts, and bolted on w/ nylocs.
the trick is to get the holes lined up with the trac. I just put the brackets in place, against the trac, and marked the upper and lower edges of it on both sides. seemed to work.


----------



## coachkevinb (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a 2012 Lowe 1860 roughneck boat with the railing too. Lowe calls it a receiver "gunnel" system and was intended to hold accessories .You would have to do as suggested above in other post ..Drill hole and use 1/4 inch bolts..I 'll be trying it later using replacement bolts for Toilet, just not ready to drill holes in my new boat..


----------



## whistler (Apr 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350439#p350439 said:


> coachkevinb » Yesterday, 15:46[/url]"]I have a 2012 Lowe 1860 roughneck boat with the railing too. Lowe calls it a receiver "gunnel" system and was intended to hold accessories .You would have to do as suggested above in other post ..Drill hole and use 1/4 inch bolts..I 'll be trying it later using replacement bolts for Toilet, just not ready to drill holes in my new boat..



After the first hole the rest are easy!


----------

